# Satoshi Ishii



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

There's been a lot of talk about Ishii appearing at UFC 92 and turning down close to $6 million from K-1.

I fully expect them to announce his signing with the UFC at the UFC.

Anyway, my thoughts on Ishii's immediate and long term impact are out there.

What about you guys?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

He's a great judoka, but he has no business in the UFC with the lack of experience he has. I hate how these guys are coming in with relatively big names, but they haven't earned their spots like everyone else, rising through the promotional ranks. Get some experience fighting on the smaller circuits or in Japan before taking on the best of the best in the UFC.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

6 mil I highly doubt it. If that was the case he sure wouldnt be thinking about ufc. If K-1 has the much money you would think they would be the most popular organization. Anyway I saw Satoshi perform on the net. Not to impressed i think he will get owned in the ufc.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

TERMINATOR said:


> 6 mil I highly doubt it. If that was the case he sure wouldnt be thinking about ufc. If K-1 has the much money you would think they would be the most popular organization. Anyway I saw Satoshi perform on the net. Not to impressed i think he will get owned in the ufc.


You saw him perform what?

Personally I think it's a bit weird if indeed he has signed with the UFC.

The thing is F>All, you wouldn't really expect Ishii to be a name AT ALL. In Japan of course he's a big star now, but I don't see why Dana would bother signing him just because he's big in Japan...

EDIT: Nice read Ironman, I hope the guy gets a well rounded game at ATT.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> You saw him perform what?


I said on the net. you can see anything on there its crazy.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> The thing is F>All, you wouldn't really expect Ishii to be a name AT ALL. In Japan of course he's a big star now, but I don't see why Dana would bother signing him just because he's big in Japan...


Yeah, it's quite strange, I agree. Throwing $6 million at someone because he has an Olympic gold is absurd if you ask me.. MMA =/= Judo.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

TERMINATOR said:


> I said on the net. you can see anything on there its crazy.


Yeah I saw what you said, I said "You saw him perform what"

As in what was he performing?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

TERMINATOR said:


> 6 mil I highly doubt it. If that was the case he sure wouldnt be thinking about ufc. If K-1 has the much money you would think they would be the most popular organization. Anyway I saw Satoshi perform on the net. Not to impressed i think he will get owned in the ufc.


It's been confirmed by two different Japanese news sources, so the doubt is gone.

The notion that Satoshi is going to have any issues with the lower tier of the UFC is absurd. I mean, Yoshida was a top twenty heavyweight without even adapting his game. Ishii already has a BJJ background.

We'll see what happens, but his game, realistically, is better than Brock's was when Brock showed up in the UFC. That's why I expect this to happen.

The reason why I expect Ishii to have an impact, and why I expect the UFC to jump on him now, is because he's 22. This guy is one of the best combat sport athletes in the world, and he's younger GSP was when he joined the UFC.

It remains to be seen whether or not his skill will translate, but he seems to be serious about this, and that's what makes him a great prospect.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I see Ishi doing really well. Hopefully he has some fights before he joins the UFC.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Yeah I saw what you said, I said "You saw him perform what"
> 
> As in what was he performing?


My bad geesh one of his judo matches


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I suppose when you think of some of the really bad fighters the UFC Heavyweight division has right now fighting on the undercards, do I care if Ishii makes his MMA debut in the UFC? I guess not, I suppose I'll be quite happy for that to happen.

Just have to ask myself...

Neil Grove, Dan Evensen, Neil Wain, or Satoshi Ishii? Nuff said.

EDIT: @ Terminator
I was only asking man, because I didn't think you'd be un-impressed with his Judo, but each to their own.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> I suppose when you think of some of the really bad fighters the UFC Heavyweight division has right now fighting on the undercards, do I care if Ishii makes his MMA debut in the UFC? I guess not, I suppose I'll be quite happy for that to happen.
> 
> Just have to ask myself...
> 
> ...


I agree with all your top stuff and the whole judo thing im just flappin my yap thats all. It makes me sick when these other orgs try and offer these guys a fortune when all i want them to do is come to the ufc.:thumb02:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Here are some quotes:

“I'm not even sure when I can officially make an announcement about the event I belong to. What I am focusing on right now is to develop both striking and submitting skills. I used to think I only needed to work on striking to debut. However, I realized that it was essencial to improve my submitting skills and learn how to combine both techniques.”

"I'm a white belt in MMA. I understand the possibility of starting from WEC. I go to the US first, and work on contracting with the UFC. I plan to go next March for training at American Top Team."

The guy seems very humble and eager to learn the sport. He is not going in there thinking he'll wreck everyone with his judo and he's willing to fight in the WEC to prove himself UFC-worthy.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Rated said:


> Here are some quotes:
> 
> “I'm not even sure when I can officially make an announcement about the event I belong to. What I am focusing on right now is to develop both striking and submitting skills. I used to think I only needed to work on striking to debut. However, I realized that it was essencial to improve my submitting skills and learn how to combine both techniques.”
> 
> ...


He should start in King of the Cage.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> He should start in King of the Cage.


That'd be intense.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I actually think its better for him to go to the UFC since I think the Japanese would throw him to the wolves right away. Since hes not a big name in the states and having an amazing Judo back round doesnt hold much water to American fans I think they would build him up on the under cards against cats he can handle.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> He's a great judoka, but he has no business in the UFC with the lack of experience he has. I hate how these guys are coming in with relatively big names, but they haven't earned their spots like everyone else, rising through the promotional ranks. Get some experience fighting on the smaller circuits or in Japan before taking on the best of the best in the UFC.


Didn't Brock Lesnar have, like, one fight before his UFC debut lol. And honestly, Ishii way more than Brock would deserve a shot at the big time fast.

I honsetly think "Olympic gold medalist" would sell pretty good.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

joppp said:


> Didn't Brock Lesnar have, like, one fight before his UFC debut lol. And honestly, Ishii way more than Brock would deserve a shot at the big time fast.
> 
> I honsetly think "Olympic gold medalist" would sell pretty good.


If it was wrestling it would but unfortunately other then Karo their hasnt been much success for Judokas in the UFC.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Wise said:


> If it was wrestling it would but unfortunately other then Karo their hasnt been much success for Judokas in the UFC.


Details, details!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Wise said:


> If it was wrestling it would but unfortunately other then Karo their hasnt been much success for Judokas in the UFC.


There's a difference between judoka and Olympic gold medal judoka and, similarly, there's a difference between Olympic gold medal judoka and Satoshi Ishii.

Karo is a good judoka, but we've never seen an Olympic gold medalist in the UFC. We've never seen an Olympic gold medalist who really wanted to learn everything in MMA (this is my way of disqualifying Yoshida and Gardener, who never adapted their skills in the way that Ishii is trying to).

We'll see whether or not this is too much too fast, but there's something to be said for the UFC giving Ishii a throwaway opponent in his debut, instead of doing what the Japanese organizations did to Yoshida and Nastula.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh my god! This is awesome news, Ishi is going to kill everyone.

I can't believe his coming to the UFC.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

IronMan said:


> There's a difference between judoka and Olympic gold medal judoka and, similarly, there's a difference between Olympic gold medal judoka and Satoshi Ishii.
> 
> Karo is a good judoka, but we've never seen an Olympic gold medalist in the UFC. We've never seen an Olympic gold medalist who really wanted to learn everything in MMA (this is my way of disqualifying Yoshida and Gardener, who never adapted their skills in the way that Ishii is trying to).
> 
> We'll see whether or not this is too much too fast, but there's something to be said for the UFC giving Ishii a throwaway opponent in his debut, instead of doing what the Japanese organizations did to Yoshida and Nastula.


Oh I agree with all of your points, Im just saying thats the public image of Judo as it stands really in the states and I hope the UFC will do the right thing and bring him along slowly. Im just nervous since hes said himself that his striking isnt really coming along as well as he likes. I would love to see a guy in a class of his own like Ishii really put Judo on the map in the US when it comes to MMA.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Wise said:


> Oh I agree with all of your points, Im just saying thats the public image of Judo as it stands really in the states and I hope the UFC will do the right thing and bring him along slowly. Im just nervous since hes said himself that his striking isnt really coming along as well as he likes. I would love to see a guy in a class of his own like Ishii really put Judo on the map in the US when it comes to MMA.


Yeah, but if you were talking about Josh Koscheck in reference to wrestling's image in the UFC while Alexander Karelin was coming to UFC 92, I'd feel the same way. It's a totally different world.

I'm glad that you understand the difference, though. I'm just making the differentiation for those who aren't as well informed.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok IronMan, before we're completely wetting our pants here, how certain is it that he's signed/is gonna sign withthe UFC in the near future and will it be announced at ufc 92?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

joppp said:


> Ok IronMan, before we're completely wetting our pants here, how certain is it that he's signed/is gonna sign withthe UFC in the near future and will it be announced at ufc 92?


The UFC hasn't announced anything.

What I'm saying is that Ishii is going to be flown into Las Vegas by the UFC brass to watch a heavyweight title fight.

More importantly, neither has released a substantial statement. They've zipped the lips.

This is just a prediction, just a feeling I'm getting from the stuff I'm reading.

Ishii turned down an offer from K-1 that appeared to be huge, what that tells me is that there was something substantial offered to him. You don't pass up $6 million because Dana White gives you a ticket to UFC 92 and a nice spot on a plane. You do it because Dana said "fly out and we'll talk contracts."

I expect Ishii to be signed before the weigh in and that Dana will say what he always says:

"we're going to have a big announcement tonight."

That announcement is going to be the signing of Satoshi Ishii.

That's just a prediction, it's about as good as tarot cards right now, but I think it will become more palpable quickly.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Not only will the signing do wonders for the asian market being more interested in UFC events but it will really hurt up and coming promotions like Dream and WVR when it comes to ratings losing out on him. Ishii was supposed to save asian MMA, him coming to America would make Dana a very very happy president on multiple levels.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)




----------

